# My Ubiome Results are for my Gut Sample.



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

If anyone else tested their gut Microbiome through Ubiome I would be keen to hear about your results and maybe see if there is any correlation between our results.

You can check my results below.

http://www.mytummytantrum.com/2014/11/02/ubiome-results-gut-sample/

cheers


----------



## Reideran (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah i was going to get this done but everytime i check with the one doctor that offers it hes out of town when im in town or I get called to work when i shcedual an appointment (i work/live out of town and i have no car).

I was putting off taking my antiobiotics so i could get the test done but then i heard from the doc that he was taking a weeks vacation so i said to hell with it and went with the antibiotics... oh well.

Hey Hadenough didnt you say you were taking a 6 month course of antibiotics? whatever happened with that?


----------

